# Pictures from Charlie at FOB Normandy



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

These just came in an email from Charlie.
1st picture is Charlie's platoon at FOB Normandy.
2nd picture is left to right Captain Owens platoon leader, CW2 Hernandez platoon maint test pilot, Sgt Hise flt medic, sorry have to get name of crew chief.
3rd picture required boy toys a M-4 carbine and a M-9 pistol.
4-6th These pictures show what a dust storm or haboob looks like.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Since I have received a couple of PM's about how the US flag is being displayed in the picture, and I understand the concern. You will notice that the US flag is also reversed on their right sleeves.The US Army is the only branch of service that wears the US flag on their right, the others wear it on their left, and even that has a reason.

There is a reason for the flag being displayed like that in the US Army. You see the US Army was allowed to change that rule so that the flag is allowed to stream rearwards in relation to the direction of travel, goes back to the days of the horse soldiers. The Stars and Stripes go forward into battle, they do not retreat. You can see their trusty steed behind them and which way it is heading, so they are good to mount up and go forward.

More about "reversed Flags"
In application, then, flags are displayed on moving vehicles with the blue-star field always displayed towards the front of the vehicle. In this way, the flag appears to be blowing in the wind as the vehicle travels forward (flags are always attached to their flag poles on the blue field side). If the flag were not reversed on the right hand side of the vehicle, the vehicle might appear to be moving backwards (or "retreating").

The next time you visit an airport, notice that the US-flagged aircraft also have a "reverse" flag painted on the right side of the aircraft.

For flag patches worn on uniforms, the same principle applies: the blue star field always faces towards the front, with the red and white stripes behind. Think of the flag, not as a patch, but as a loose flag attached to the Soldier's arm like a flag pole. As the Soldier moves forward, the red and white stripes will flow to the back.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Funny I knew that already and have no ideal why I know it.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

yep...... i love it when this question comes up at work.... and it always makes me thing of a certain photo....

these colors fade, but will never run!!!

obviously not as famous as the joe rosenthal photo, but this is one of my all time photos take by staff sergeant louis lowery, USMC, staff photographer for leatherneck magazine... this is the first flag raising at iwo.... take a look at the flag....

then take a look at the guy with the carbine.... intense...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby it is simply because you be "Da Man"



Bobby said:


> Funny I knew that already and have no ideal why I know it.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

> The US Army is the only branch of service that wears the US flag on their right, the others wear it on their left, and even that has a reason.


Texas T,

All infantry units in the DOD are required to wear US Flag on left shoulder. JSOC and .
other's will wear US flag on both shoulders. Just a little FYI

SF


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey T, don't let the PM's bother you. Your child is on our side, that's what matters. Keep your head up and your pride showing.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

According to Army Regulation 670-1 Wear and Apperance of Army Uniforms and Insignia 28-18. Wear of full-color U.S. flagcloth replica

_a.​​​​​General. All soldiers throughout the Force, regardless of deployment status, will wear the full-color U.S. flag cloth replica on utility and organizational uniformsb. Description. The colors of the U.S. flag cloth replica are red, white, and blue. The size is approximately 2 inches by 3 inches.​​​​​​b. Description. The colors of the U.S. flag cloth replica are red, white, and blue. The size is approximately 2 inches by 3 inches.​​​​​_​​​​_c. _How worn. ​​
(1) When approved for wear, the full-color U.S. flag cloth replica is sewn 1⁄2 inch below the right shoulder seam of the temperate, hot-weather, enhanced hot-weather, and desert BDU; the BDU field jacket; and the cold-weather uniform (see fig 28-135). If the SSI-FWTS is worn on the right shoulder of the utility uniform, the full-color U.S. flag cloth replica is placed 1⁄8 inch below the right shoulder sleeve insignia (see fig 28-136). The SSI-FWTS is not authorized for wear on organizational uniforms, unless indicated above.​
This is the regulation for all of the standard US Army units. JSOC units being "Joint" naturally conform to differnent standards then these cited. I realize there are always exception to the regs but I was pointing out the standard.​


Striker Fisher said:


> Texas T,
> 
> All infantry units in the DOD are required to wear US Flag on left shoulder. JSOC and .
> other's will wear US flag on both shoulders. Just a little FYI
> ...


----------

